# FLR(m) Document Checklist



## viviclemente (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi,

On Saturday, I will be going for my first FLR(M) premium service appointment. I am currently on a Tier 5 visa, having arrived in the UK in May 2015, lived with my sponsor for 8 months and having gotten married two days ago. Could someone please have a look at my list of documents?

FLR (m) form
My 2 passports (Brazilian and American)
Sponsor’s passport (British)
2 passport photos of me
1 passport photo of my sponsor
My police certificate of registration
Email confirming my IHS payment

Letter from my company (stating my job title, current salary, start date, and employment type)
My contract (signed and stamped by my company)
My payslips from June 2015 to February 2016 (signed and stamped by the company on 22/02/16)
My bank statement from 10/08/15 to 08/03/16 highlighting my salary

Marriage certificate
15 photos of us throughout our relationship
Emails of flights and events we went to together

Copy of the lease (signed by me, my sponsor and a representative at the agency on behalf of the landlord)
Correspondence:
-- Council tax letter under both our names - 10/11/15
-- Council tax letter under both our names - 12/02/16
-- Water bill under sponsor's name - 07/01/16
-- Phone bill under sponsor's name - 01/08/15
-- Gas bill under sponsor's name - 18/12/15
-- Borough Council letter under sponsor's name - 08/12/15
-- Bank letter under my name - 15/09/15
-- NHS letter under my name - 22/12/15
-- Home Officer letter under my name - 19/12/15
-- Bank letter under my name - 26/02/16

Any last minute advice you could provide would be much appreciated!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You shouldn't have highlighted bank statement, which is regarded as defacing. They look at statement every day and have no trouble finding your salary credits.
If you have council tax or other bills, enclose them.
Some Skype or other communications evidence prior to moving in together would be useful. How long have you known each other?


----------



## viviclemente (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Joppa. 

I'd seen loads of people highlighting it, so didn't think anything of it. I will try to get a fresh statement from the bank tomorrow. If I can't, do you think the highlighting will be an issue?

My contract ends next month (I'm on a fixed term contract here linked to my Tier 5 visa), but I've already secured a position elsewhere. Would it be helpful if I added a letter from my future employer? 

We've been together for 2 and a half years, but I've been told that because we're married, there's no need to provide relationship stuff (pics, emails, etc). Is this true?


----------



## Haneez (Jan 27, 2016)

I underlined the payments with blue ball pen on my bankstatements. I got my visa in 1 day.

Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need a letter from future employer if you apply before your fixed-term ends.
Yes, you should still attach some evidence of relationship even if you are married.


----------



## viviclemente (Dec 23, 2015)

Great. I'm getting a letter from my future employer, just in case. 

I've attached 15 pics of us throughout the relationship, and 5 pages worth of print screens showing how many emails we've sent back and forth throughout the years (without the actual email contents). Do you think that'd suffice, in case they ask for it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, fine.


----------



## ambermae18 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am in the processing of applying for my FLRM visa and have all my original pay slips. Do I have to have them signed and dated if I have a letter from my employer and signed contract?


----------

